# Sir Vape Juice is now available



## Sir Vape

Prepare yourselves for the NOMNESS!!!

It's finally here and we are really excited to get this out to everyone 

Sir Vape No 1,2,3,4 & 5 will be available at 6:00pm on our website www.sirvape.co.za 

Our site will close down at 5:30 for us to upload stock and will re-open at 6:00pm. All orders will go out for overnight delivery in the morning ensuring that you get your order for the weekend. Please note if you are in an outlying area this could take between 2-3 days.

Thank you for your support and we look forward to hearing what you think of our juice range 

Hugo and Craig

Sir Vape
www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I gotta hand it to you guys! Your marketing is simply awesome and real quality!  Nicely done! Especially the design work... simply outstanding!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Gotto agree,
I also cant believe they put the term 'nomness' on the bottle.

Deserves a buy just for that

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Lol, I'm logged on and waiting  @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jan

Well done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Congrats guys.

All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

GENTLEMEN. CC's at the ready..... On your mark.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

HA HA HA NOMNESS it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

VandaL said:


> GENTLEMEN. CC's at the ready..... On your mark.....


Haha order in, one of each for me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL

Gambit said:


> Haha order in, one of each for me!


In and paid 2 bottles each 2-5

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Order was in at 18h05  All 5

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

order placed
payment made via eft
now the wait begins…

can't wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

THE HOBBIT IS CRYING


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> THE HOBBIT IS CRYING



Let's hope it's tears of joy and not tears cos his run out of juice.

Oh yes guys if this juice is as good as it looks I hope there is alot more stock so I can add more to my cart

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

I must say they all look deliciouse. Just waiting for the budget to alow some nomnes in my life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Wow response has been epic. Didn't expect that. Still decent stocks guys  Thank you. You ROCK!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BigGuy

Marzuq said:


> Let's hope it's tears of joy and not tears cos his run out of juice.
> 
> Oh yes guys if this juice is as good as it looks I hope there is alot more stock so I can add more to my cart



Don't you worry your pretty little head about it lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> Don't you worry your pretty little head about it lol


Now that is the type of confidence I like. Lekker man really can't wait to have a vape on those juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

WOW folks we are humbled you have rocked our socks off so far. What i can tell you is that #3 and #5 are leading the sales at this point








With my all time favorite #2 coming in third

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> WOW folks we are humbled you have rocked our socks off so far. What i can tell you is that #3 and #5 are leading the sales at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my all time favorite #2 coming in third




That's no surprise. No3 and no5, is my favourites by far. Or at least draws my attention the most

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Marzuq gonna send up the prize for the Vape Meet with you order. Cool with that??


----------



## Paulie

order placed!

took 1 of all

Welldone guys looking for to trying this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

EISH i have never had so much writing to do at one time since i left school. All courier slips done and there is a pile of them i reckon we gonna need them to bring the truck not the bakkie lol. Once again folks we are humbled by your patronage and your continuous support, we must be doing something right i reckon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Marzuq gonna send up the prize for the Vape Meet with you order. Cool with that??


yes thats fine no problem
thanks bro


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@BigGuy and @Sir Vape, I honestly think you guys are doing everything right!!! You will always have my patronage and support! Glad the community is showing their support to you guys as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Full day of packing done. Orders collected. Knackered lol. Will send out tracking numbers a bit later if that's ok guys. But all main centres will receive their orders tomorrow  You Rock!!!!

Hobbit and Big Guy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Sir Vape, shame bro, i can only imagine how tired you guys must be. But on the brighter side the launch was a huge success

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

